# calling coyotes



## michigancooner (Sep 21, 2013)

Thinking about hunting some coyotes arond the house. anyone have an idea how far they will come to a call have seen across road about 500 yards


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm wondering that too I use a rabbit call


----------



## michigancooner (Sep 21, 2013)

Geuss i probly should of said I'm using a rabbit and dying mouse call


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

They may be unlikely to cross the road as they can tend to be boundries. They can cover 200 yards in a few seconds so 500 is nowhere near the limit to their travel to a call.


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Guys your going to have to be aware of area you make stands at. Are you in the woods, in a hollow, edge of an open cornfield. How far they can hear can vary just as great as the topography of the area your calling. Topo's are a great helper if you know where they are at and where you want your set at.


----------



## michigancooner (Sep 21, 2013)

Flat land with corn big open field and woods on one side


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Start low with your calling and work your way up as far as volume. Patience... I never sit at a set 10 or 15 minutes and take it that there is no response. I have always sat 45 min. at least. That's why in mho it's called hunting. Far to many times guys get up to leave to soon. Hopefully you have sets to last through out the day and or night. Good Luck!


----------



## michigancooner (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok will try thanks


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

Hunt in the morning about a half hour after it gets light out. In the evening they will generally wait till it gets dark before they come in. You may only get one chance at that pack per year if they smell you they'll be on to your game. If you can listen for them howling at night or in very early morning it will help you have an idea where they are. Then get as close as you can. With our area's higher food density they don't maintain very big territories so they won't move very far like they do on tv and you rarely see them coming. They just appear. 500yds away could be a hole different packs territory which means you don't have to walk very far to shoot more of them.


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sound advise!



Escanaba_Predator said:


> Hunt in the morning about a half hour after it gets light out. In the evening they will generally wait till it gets dark before they come in. You may only get one chance at that pack per year if they smell you they'll be on to your game. If you can listen for them howling at night or in very early morning it will help you have an idea where they are. Then get as close as you can. With our area's higher food density they don't maintain very big territories so they won't move very far like they do on tv and you rarely see them coming. They just appear. 500yds away could be a hole different packs territory which means you don't have to walk very far to shoot more of them.


----------

